# ARX or BTE ?



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I need an energy stock in my non-reg account
for a long term hold, just for the divvy.
which one would you choose---ARX or BTE ?


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Between these two, the pick is easy..... 

ARX


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

for long term hold, neither, actually none in the group, I don't think these are stock for long term but rather buy them when they are down and sell them higher.

At the current prices I am close to buying ARX, with a hope of making 50-100% within 5 years.

For me long term hold is 5 years or more.


----------



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

avrex said:


> Between these two, the pick is easy.....
> 
> ARX


If we must choose between these two I agree with Avrex. You could do much better with a little research though. ARX pays out more than it makes and BTE isn't even profitable.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

which one of these would you choose ?


ARX or GEI


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

AMABILE said:


> which one of these would you choose ?
> 
> 
> ARX or GEI


I hold BTE - I suggest you take ARX. BTE has too much debt.


----------

